# Google- Axcan and TPG Capital Receive Investment Canada Act Approval in ... - CNNMoney.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7 style="font-size:100%;font-family:arial,sans-serif">[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Axcan and TPG Capital Receive Investment Canada Act Approval in *...*CNNMoney.com - <nobr>13 hours ago</nobr>*...* such as inflammatory *bowel* disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, cholestatic liver diseases and complications related to pancreatic insufficiency. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

